# Neuauflage der PCGH-Edition mit dem CM 690II?



## frEnzy (15. Februar 2010)

Ich war kurz davor mich dazu zu entscheiden mir die weiße PCGH-Edition des Cooler Master CM 690 zu kaufen. Leider gibt es das Gehäuse anscheinend nicht mehr.

Darum meine Frage: Wird es eine "Neuauflage" des Gehäuses auf Basis des CM 690 II geben? Das wäre extrem gut!! Vor allem, wenn die Seitenwand wieder ohne Lüfterlöcher wäre  Noch besser wäre es natürlich, wenn das Gehäuse dann auch von innen und von hinten weiß wäre.

Als Lüfter könnte man dann entweder zwei Be Quiet Silent Wings (natürlich die weiße PCGH-Edition und auf 7 Volt gedrosselt) oder zwei (möglichst komplett weiße) Sharkoon Silent Egal (auch auf 7 Volt gedrosselt oder als neue 800er PCGH-Edition) verbaut werden.

Das ganze dann als Bundle mit dem weißen Be Quiet Netzteil für ~220€ wäre perfekt!!


----------



## frEnzy (20. April 2010)

Schön, dass es wieder eine weiße Edition des Gehäuses geben wird! Ab wann ist sie denn verfügbar und zu welchem Preis? Wird das Seitenteil wieder ohne Lüfterlöcher ausgeliefert oder wird das diesmal geändert?


----------

